
Is it safe to send my deck to investors? - terpua
http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/sending-decks
======
mscantland
It isn't safe to have a _deck_

------
nikolaj
what is a deck?

~~~
pg
A PowerPoint presentation.

------
krav
Straight, clear, and very helpful. Thanks!

